# my new baby diesel



## springermum (Nov 11, 2013)

hi, here are a few photos of my new baby diesel. 
he is about 14weeks old now. 
little mischief but adorable, and so loves to cuddly up on me all the
time, very very loveable and follows me everywhere.

.

.

.

.

.

hope you like
michelle x


----------



## Pinktoxicalien (Sep 4, 2013)

Awww he is adorable!
Looks like he loves cuddling up with the dog too!


----------



## springermum (Nov 11, 2013)

he cuddles up to whoever he can, he adores the two dogs.
michelle x


----------



## Pinktoxicalien (Sep 4, 2013)

How lovely! Our cat loves cuddling up to my two Labradors - Only in winter though to keep him warm!


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Ooh another diesel! Only my diesel is a little girly!!

Your diesel is beautiful too! X


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Diesel is gorgeous  I love seeing cats snuggled up with dogs - how cute is that :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Diesel is gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Emma32 (Jun 21, 2009)

He's beautiful!
Fantastic photographs


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

Beautiful kitty cat and lovely photos :thumbsup:


----------



## springermum (Nov 11, 2013)

ah thanks
michelle x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Lovely, lovely pics!


----------



## springermum (Nov 11, 2013)

thanks so much. I do love this little monster,
michelle x


----------

